
Study finds drug in Pepcid-AC causes significant decrease in Covid-19 deaths - ck2
https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.05.01.20086694v1
======
blacksqr
Famotidine use in NY Covid-19 patients associated with 58% reduction in risk
of death or intubation (22% vs. 10%)

